# Oops with my horse :)



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

So I've been bringing my horse back into work after a month off...yay Bella!  Unfortunately she is extremely hyper and is like that even in regular work. So for the first few rides I got some ACE just to take the edge off. 

Vet said give her .5-.7cc IM and wait 15-20 min before riding. Since she was so WILD the previous day (actually trying to strike me...an extreme hyper reaction) I went and gave her .7 to start. 

Well wouldn't you know but my horse seems to be extremely sensitive to sedatives. I got on her about a half hour later and she was nice and quiet....then 15 mins later she went EXTREMELY SLOOOOOOWLY. Lol. I realized I'd probably given her a bit much. So I only trotted a few times and only in a straight line as I was thinking she wouldn't exactly be too coordinated trotting in a circle or around corners!! Sure enough, near the end of the ride, she tripped going back to walk. Spent the last 10 mins at a very sedate walk  

Whoops. Bad horse mommy! Will definitely only do .5 next time. Maybe even .4 depending on how she feels. Well, it was definitely better than a horse that madly runs off at the least sound! And she has a great buck too :ahhhhh:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How nice to be able to ride your horse to work. You may have to leave earlier until you get the right dosage


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

lol mfmst...I just ride her for pleasure, but she had some muscle issues so I had decided to give her the month off to resolve them. Seems to have worked though! Yay!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

You bring your horse to work? Lucky you but you couldn't be working downtown...or could you? I'd love to do that. I am trying to figure out a way to skate to work.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Somehow, I think my diva mare would protest as being used as a working animal lol. Also pretty sure my school wouldn't allow me to bring my horse to work (although the kids would LOVE her...and she adores children lol). 

Just trying to avoid the losing her **** phase while I get her fit again!  After the first few rides she'll be fine. I just had to laugh that she was SO sleepy! I didn't think it'd affect her THAT much. Oops. 

After every ride, when she knows she's done, she *always* rubs her head on one of her front legs, when I'm still on her. She did that yesterday and I was thinking "Please don't fall over....." :ahhhhh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Please be careful with Ace! I have known horses that collapsed after its use. Why not turn out and lunge her until she's quiet enough to get on?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

She cannot be lunged due to hock arthritis  She isn't even allowed to be free lunged, which normally she loves to do! 

Definitely planning on less next time! I have used it before for a different situation and she was good with it. Maybe because she is more mature now she's more sensitive to it? 

It is only for this week thankfully. She'll be back to herself next week.


----------

